# Headlights cracked open today.. FOR THE LAST TIME!



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's what I'm starting with. I had a strip of LEDs over the stock orange signals. I relocated the turn signals to the fog location and dipped the bulbs in orange transparent model paint. I covered the turn lens and LEDs with limo tint. But I wasn't happy. I could see wrinkles in the tint and the tint killed too much of the light.
















They look pretty good but not bright enough. So I bought some clear Osir lenses and mounted the behind the lens. Btw Osir sucks. They refused to make any more smoked lenses "until they sell some more clear ones" (thanks D!ck!) so that I'm not happy about.*
I kept picturing my headlight dishes yellow and really liked the idea. So that was part of today's project. I really like the way it turned out. I'll take some more pics once It's running and I can take it to the power wash. Here's the finished pics..
























































LEDs don't photograph very well



* I had to do this project to keep me from losing my mind. Watching it sitting there lifeless is taking its toll.


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks really good man! What did you use to paint the dishes yellow?


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking really good! How did you mount the LED's to the back of the Osir's?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Ghostalker said:


> Looks really good man! What did you use to paint the dishes yellow?


Thanks,











chaldowhiteboy said:


> Looking really good! How did you mount the LED's to the back of the Osir's?


Gorilla tape
That sh!ts never coming off.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Here are a few with the bumper back on..


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like ooone mean putty cat! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks sooo much better! :thumbup: I was just thinking about painting the high beam reflectors yellow while I have them open.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

its all about loving that cat  i wish u'd thrown Halo ring while u got that headlight open ( but its down to one taste! 

and pls protect ur headlight lens with 3M , u'll be glad ur scratch/crack free headlights 

get that cat Purrring again soon enough , i'm sure ur going to find something else to do with ur car 

all the best


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They turned out better then I expected!:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ModsTTand said:


> its all about loving that cat  i wish u'd thrown Halo ring while u got that headlight open ( but its down to one taste!
> and pls protect ur headlight lens with 3M , u'll be glad ur scratch/crack free headlights
> get that cat Purrring again soon enough , i'm sure ur going to find something else to do with ur car
> all the best


Thanks. Yeah I'm not really a fan of the halo look. I think they belong on BMWs. Car is going in for rods/turbo in 2 days. If my catch can and IE PCV bits get here I'll have that to do. If I get super ambitious ill try to install my Tru Boost.:facepalm: 



PLAYED TT said:


> They turned out better then I expected!:thumbup:


Lol, you guys never listen to me:laugh:
The more I see it the more I like it. It really pops on a black car. Once I paint the wheels I just MIGHT stop hearing all that "murdered out" bullsh!t ..:sly::laugh:


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

That does look great! How difficult is it to wire all that? I'd love to do something similar to mine!


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

looks great :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

Love the yellow reflectors. Good work all around.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks everybody:thumbup::beer: I'm sure they will look better once I get the car cleaned up and take some propper photos. 


TT_Power said:


> That does look great! How difficult is it to wire all that? I'd love to do something similar to mine!


 It's not difficult to wire it all, just time consuming. I've probably got at least 8hrs in per headlight, just in the inserts. Maybe another 4hrs in the wiring. Changing stuff, rewiring stuff.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I was going to do all that you did and then put fogs in my bumper, but the fogs wouldn't fit the way I wanted them to so I gave up


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

nice.
i have to crack mine open, because one of the lenses is cracked...

its on the top, where you cant see it.

i need to take the lense off, dry it out, clean it up, and put it all back...

fun times


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Took a few quick shots while I pushed it out of the garage (waiting for the tow truck).


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Took a few quick shots while I pushed it out of the garage (waiting for the tow truck).


*POSER 
yeah i totally understand how u feel waiting on ur car to get back on the street! mine parked for the past 3 months not being able to work on it just gets me depressed . u be first , i'll follow


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I love it :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I love it :beer:


 Thanks, the more I see it the more I like it :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

the yellow headlights looks ****ing awesome. I might steal your idea if you don't mind.eace:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> the yellow headlights looks ****ing awesome. I might steal your idea if you don't mind.eace:


 Hell no, I don't mind. I think it's the perfect touch to our headlights. Just remember to prep with alcohol really well. And when your applying the paint and it starts to get cloudy as its drying, don't get scared:laugh: just hit it with a hair dryer between coats. I did 2 coats (plenty).


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

why a hair dryer?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> why a hair dryer?


 Saves time between coats. Just dries the paint faster. Also, keep a shot glass near by with alcohol in it to soak your brush. If you allow the paint to dry in the brush a little it will start to pull bristles out of the brush and stick in your paint. I found that out the hard way:facepalm:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Also, FWIW I used the hair dryer to open one and the other just need a little persuasion.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah, the headlights are F**king awesome.. ive wanted to do this for a long time. im just wait to chicken sh*t to take my headlights apart. 

what color you planning on doing your wheels ?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> yeah, the headlights are F**king awesome.. ive wanted to do this for a long time. im just wait to chicken sh*t to take my headlights apart.
> 
> what color you planning on doing your wheels ?


 
Thanks. Wheel color either a light/aviator gray or a bronze.


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

Is the prep with alcohol for the light, or for you :beer:  



warranty225cpe said:


> Hell no, I don't mind. I think it's the perfect touch to our headlights. Just remember to prep with alcohol really well. And when your applying the paint and it starts to get cloudy as its drying, don't get scared:laugh: just hit it with a hair dryer between coats. I did 2 coats (plenty).


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TT_Power said:


> Is the prep with alcohol for the light, or for you :beer:


 I didn't drink during this project. I started in the morning after coffee.


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Thanks. Wheel color either a light/aviator gray or a bronze.


 Are you gonna bring the rings back up front (same color as wheels) to tie it all together? To be honest, I really like the look of your car. Nothing wrong with black on black. Untint the tails and votex the back and you're set


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Shawninho said:


> Are you gonna bring the rings back up front (same color as wheels) to tie it all together? To be honest, I really like the look of your car. Nothing wrong with black on black. Untint the tails and votex the back and you're set


 I've been thinking about. Doing a color match with the front and rear rings and a matching set of wheels. But if I go with bronze wheels, that would ruin that idea. I will NEVER run a rear Votex. NOT A FAN. The tails will be swapped out for some that aren't tinted. But I should be getting a free set of rear tails (led) pretty soon. So if they look good, that's what you'll see next:thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

Been away for a bit and I come back to see the photoshop come alive. Looks fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

AlaskaTT said:


> Been away for a bit and I come back to see the photoshop come alive. Looks fantastic! :thumbup:


 Thanks dude, I'm happier than I thought I would be with the results:thumbup:


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

i recently bought a set of headlights to mod, i want to paint the housing all gloss black like my old set, but this time get rid of the orange reflectors, put LED strip, i hope that OSIR makes more smoked corners by the time i do this to mine. can i ask what LED strip did you buy? and where? link if possible. might even do the yellow bowl too, i recently purchased a BMW e30 and previous owner prayed the center round lights yellow, at first i didnt like that about it but after so many compliments i started to like it. 

PS your car is sick!!!!!! what turbo are you going with?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Luis92 said:


> i recently bought a set of headlights to mod, i want to paint the housing all gloss black like my old set, but this time get rid of the orange reflectors, put LED strip, i hope that OSIR makes more smoked corners by the time i do this to mine. can i ask what LED strip did you buy? and where? link if possible. might even do the yellow bowl too, i recently purchased a BMW e30 and previous owner prayed the center round lights yellow, at first i didnt like that about it but after so many compliments i started to like it.
> 
> PS your car is sick!!!!!! what turbo are you going with?


 Thanks man. I bought the LEDs from led lights world. It's just a flexible strip. The turbo is a F23 from Frankenturbo. Osir sucks ass. You might have to tint a pair of clear ones.


----------

